# new saw



## pixy (28 Aug 2014)

Hi guys ,I've not been here for a while but I have just managed to buy myself Delta 16" Variable Speed Scroll Saw 40 - 540,it's actually on it's way to me right now. Now I know from past experience that one or two guys swear by them that's the reason I bought it . I there anything I can fit to improve it's performance like quick change blade clamps for instance . your help would be appreciated Mal (Hulkl)


----------



## jonluv (28 Aug 2014)

Hi,
Congrats on your purchase -- if it is the mark 2 with the fast change you do not need to make any changes as the top clamp is IMHO the best in the world.
The bottom clamp tool is a bit strange but once you have used it a few times is fine and really quick to change blades

If it is the mark 1 you may find top clamps on USA sites--- the one I used a few years ago has ceased trading


With such a fine saw you have no excuse. - so when you are ready lets see what you have created

John


----------



## loftyhermes (29 Aug 2014)

Mal and John, I think that all types of the 40 540 had the Quickset blade clamps, see here, http://www.ereplacementparts.com/search ... 2040%20540 so there's not much you could do to improve it. Like John says it's the best clamping system in the world. Just don't over tighten the top clamp, you'll end up bending the lever.
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## geoff3 (30 Aug 2014)

Hi Mal,
Many happy returns to the forum.
sounds like you are fit enough to get back making saw dust,
just remember do not breath the dam stuff in.................geoff3......


----------



## Ed Bray (30 Aug 2014)

I've got 40-540, but not used it much yet even though I've had it for many years. 

I actually adapted mine yesterday with better blower control using a 1/4" Wiha Coolant tube which I picked up from Amazon.com here: http://www.amazon.com/Wiha-34490-MaxiFl ... ha+coolant for less than £11 including shipping. It works great and is much more useful than the supplied blower hose.


----------



## pixy (30 Aug 2014)

Thanks guys ,just received it yesterday if I hadn't known it I would think it was new,would one of you kind gentlemen show me a picture of the a picture of the top release clamp polease the spring came of mine and


----------



## pixy (30 Aug 2014)

I don't think I have it on right ,when I bring the lever forward
it will not tighten on the blade Regards Mal


----------



## Ed Bray (30 Aug 2014)

look here for the owners manual: http://www.mikestools.com/ownersmanuals ... 40-540.pdf


----------



## pixy (30 Aug 2014)

Thanks for that but it doesn't give an exploded view , I think I may have lost a spring , are the 2 springs on the top blade clamp?Mal (Hull)


----------



## pixy (30 Aug 2014)

Hi Ed how did you fasten it in the block? Mal


----------



## Ed Bray (30 Aug 2014)

Try this: http://www.mikestools.com/download/Delt ... w-SS1D.pdf

If you are asking about how I fitted the coolant pipe, I removed the metal tube, blocks and spring holder from the saw (101-113 on the exploded diagram above), cut back the 1/4" hose put the coolant flexihose with the 1/4" fitting straight into the rear tube holder and fixed it with the front allen screw.


----------



## john458 (30 Aug 2014)

Pixy

If its the same design as the 4- 560 its item 129 in the diagram Ed linked to. I had ours to bits the other day and the spring acts on the metal u-shaped clipd to keep it in place


----------



## pixy (30 Aug 2014)

Thanks very much just found the spring on my workshop floor all sorted now thanks for all your help Mal(Hull)


----------



## pixy (30 Aug 2014)

Can Delter boy tell me if your saws make much noise ,I'm not sure whether some thing catching it's just a slight tapping sound Mal(Hull)


----------



## pixy (30 Aug 2014)

really sorry the last message should read ,can any of you delter boys not Delter boy ,that sounds like I was insulting some one ,this was not intended Mal


----------



## Scrollerman (31 Aug 2014)

Ed Bray":njs3pesh said:


> I've got 40-540, but not used it much yet even though I've had it for many years.
> 
> I actually adapted mine yesterday with better blower control using a 1/4" Wiha Coolant tube which I picked up from Amazon.com here: http://www.amazon.com/Wiha-34490-MaxiFl ... ha+coolant for less than £11 including shipping. It works great and is much more useful than the supplied blower hose.



Hello Ed.
I think adding a few extra inches to that blower so it blows away from you instead of towards you would be benificial.
What do others think ?


----------



## Ed Bray (31 Aug 2014)

Scrollerman":a1jx7dx7 said:


> Ed Bray":a1jx7dx7 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got 40-540, but not used it much yet even though I've had it for many years.
> ...



Like most things I suppose, a few extra inches would always be welcome. :lol:


----------



## bobman (31 Aug 2014)

Like ed I modified the blower on my delta the old one just got in the way and the metal pipe on the blower kept working loose but I kept the long black pipe so I could have a bit of adjustment on the blower works a treat


----------



## Scrollerman (3 Sep 2014)

bobman.
Nice adaption, especially that you have the nozzel aimed away from you. =D>


----------

